# Wahl der User Representatives

## amne

Das Gentoo User Relations Projekt führt ab sofort und für die nächsten 2 Wochen die Wahl der User Representatives durch - Details sind in diesem Thread zu finden.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Not Found

The requested URL /proj/en/devrel/user-relations/userrep.xml was not found on this server.

Apache/1.3.33 Server at www.gentoo.org Port 80

----------

## amne

Userrel ist jetzt ein eigenes Projekt und dadurch haben sich die URLs geändert. Habe sie in meinem Post oben korrigiert, danke für den Hinweis.

----------

## SkaaliaN

kein Thema  :Wink: 

gruß

scup

----------

## slick

Thread unsticky gesetzt

----------

